# Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler



## SAW2013 (23. September 2012)

*Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

*Hallo Profis!*


Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Silencio 550 black, ohne Netzteil
Grob gemessen ca. max 14cm Platz!
Also von MB zu Verkleidung!
Ist das dann die Höhe?

Budget:
Max. 30 Euro

Anforderungen:
Sehr leise!!

CPU:
AMD FX-8120 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+


DANKE EUCH


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Leise wirst du da nichts wirklich brauchbares finden. Scythe Grand Kama Cross Rev. B (SCKC-2100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre genau 140mm hoch, Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geht auch ist aber unter Last auch nicht ganz leise.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Der Grand Kama Cross ist 

Würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Das Budget müsstest du leider etwas erhöhen, eine wirklich leise und leistungsstarke Kühlung kostet bei der Größe leider etwas mehr. Entweder zum genannten Grand Kama Rev. B greifen oder noch etwas drauflegen und den SR1 nehmen.

Übrigens: Beim Silencio 550 passen Kühler bis 154mm Höhe, laut Angaben.


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Oder Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Kühler bis 154mm gehen, dann http://geizhals.de/814357


----------



## SAW2013 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Sind denn 21db sehr leise?

So leistubngsstark müssen Sie nicht sein!
Es wird nur Offline (Wimmelbild) gespielt ansonsten gesurft etc
Kein wirkliches Gaming oder so.


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Ja dann reicht auch der TX3


----------



## DKdent (23. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Cooltek CoolForce 2 - Höhe ca. 7cm, super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis!


----------



## beren2707 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Falsch! Der Kühler ist für HTPC gedacht, einen 8120 wird er mit seinen 272g kaum bändigen können; da ist der Boxedkühler nicht schlechter. In Anbetracht der Verwendungsweise kann man auch noch den Civetta nehmen, auch wenn er nur nach oben ausblasend montiert werden kann. Für Office und Surfen reicht der allemal.


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Leiser CPU-Kühler*

Der Civetta ist aber extrem laut ich hab den selbst hier, und ein Sella wird wohl keinen 8120 bändigen können, außer du undervoltest ihn, das ist immer der erste Schritt ^^


----------

